# Genus Homoeomma



## GoTerps (Feb 8, 2006)

Guess these belong here, for now at least.

Young female _Homeomma_ sp. "blue" (the large one).


----------



## MindUtopia (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome.  Great to see some good shots of these.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 8, 2006)

Oooohh :drool:


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice pics. :clap: 


-Matty


----------



## becca81 (Nov 12, 2006)

_Homoeomma sp._ "Blue"


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice! Never head of this  , how do you tell all the genus's apart?


----------



## Becky (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice! Are they common in the hobby? (im in the UK so might be a little different to other places)


----------



## Grupofix (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry about that but this looks more as Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi then Homeomma.


----------



## tarantulasperu (Jul 22, 2008)

that tarantula is a homeomma sp this is how the andean black tarantula Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi looks like http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9617&catid=member&imageuser=17368


----------



## Philth (Mar 5, 2010)

_Homoeomma_ sp. "Blue"






Later, Tom


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are beautiful. Almost like a G.pulchripes but the stripes aren't as pronounced and the carapace looks a bit more shiny.


----------



## Fred (Mar 10, 2010)

This is what I believe is Homeomma sp. "blue" I'm still not a hundred percent sure yet though.













Then I took one without flash


----------



## Fred (Mar 10, 2010)

I forgot one. Its a little older but she's still huge. I'd say close to 7"


----------



## Philth (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Fred , your spider looks alot like _Lasiodorides striatus_ to me.  7 inches seems to big for _Homeomma_ as well.

Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Mar 10, 2010)

Seems like its spelled _Homoeomma_ anyways and this whole thread is just a big mistake haha.  I thought there was another thread on these that I couldn't find...

Later, Tom


----------



## Fred (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree! Originially I thought she was an L striatus, and after posting numerous pictures of her, a lot of people have suggested that she's is either Hommoeomma sp "blue" or some typle of thrixopelma. ahh I'm confused now, oh well she's an awesome spider.


----------



## fraxinus (Apr 30, 2010)

*Homoeomma spec. blue (Peru 2)*













Regards
KATRiN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 30, 2010)

Fred said:


> I agree! Originially I thought she was an L striatus, and after posting numerous pictures of her, a lot of people have suggested that she's is either Hommoeomma sp "blue" or some typle of thrixopelma. ahh I'm confused now, oh well she's an awesome spider.


That is Lasiodorides striatus, and not Homoeomma sp or Thrixopelma

Anastasia


----------



## c.h.esteban (May 3, 2010)

Hello Anastasia & Philth

SCHMIDT & ANTONELLI described _L. striatus_ with 2 Stripes at Patella and Tibia and 1 stripe at Metatarsus. They also described the color as dark brown or black w a metallic cooper shine (especially beside the eyes) and long red hair at the Opisthosoma.

In my opinion _L. striatus_ should look a little bit like that:








Bye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fraxinus (Jul 3, 2010)

0.1 *Homoeomma spec. blue (Peru2)*, freshly molted







Regards
KATRiN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Dec 25, 2012)

_ Homoeomma_ sp. "Blue"






Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 30, 2012)

Catch these in the right light and they are stunning.    Wish my real camera's battery had been charged...
Juvenile female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## c.h.esteban (Mar 28, 2013)

Homoeomma spec. blue (Peru2)






Larvae







bye

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2014)

*My pair of Homoeomma sp. "blue"*

"Jewel", ~5" female

Front






Close-up






Top






Side






Back








"Neelam", ~6.5" mature male

He loves his catchcup 






Front






Side






Top






Back






Close-up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fraxinus (May 6, 2014)

female:















yesterday (10 weeks after) I stole the eggsac 















reg.
KATRiN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fraxinus (Jun 17, 2014)

next :biggrin:































reg.
KATRiN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice, Katrin! You seem to be one of the most successfull breeders of these over here.


----------



## SageN (Aug 22, 2021)

My pics always seem inadequate compared to others but not many Homoeomma chilensis pictures to compare to at least

Reactions: Like 2


----------

